# anybody buy muttin off the internet



## mhchops (Apr 14, 2013)

I love bbq muttin and can't seem to find anyone around selling it here where im at ive found a few places to order it off the internet but was wondering if anyone fro here has bought any this way and where you may suggest to order from 
Thank you everyone in advance for your help


----------



## stonearcher (Jan 13, 2015)

I use craigslist when I can't find it in my own circles.  Of course, I have zero issue slaughtering and butchering in my yard too. 

I'm not sure I would trust the internet vs a farm that you could go to. 

Not sure where you are, but: http://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/4823399433.html

Hope this helps. 

Nick


----------

